# Need help with Hoyt Katera tuning



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

I think you went in the wrong direction


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

Start over. Set rest up level with berger hole. Level to string. Set up your nock 1/8 " high off of level. this would be my best starting point. 
I have my katera set slightly higher than level at the berger hole. It would up there only after tuning broadheads. I believe kateras like to be pretty even with that hole.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

tmo said:


> Start over. Set rest up level with berger hole. Level to string. Set up your nock 1/8 " high off of level. this would be my best starting point.
> I have my katera set slightly higher than level at the berger hole. It would up there only after tuning broadheads. I believe kateras like to be pretty even with that hole.


Good advice here. 
If this doesn't help, check your cam sync. Both cable stops should hit the cables at the exact same time at full draw. Cams not synchronized will cause unlevel nock travel.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Typical of that style rest and hoyts. Put a dropaway on and you will get a perfect bullet hole. The hostages are really picked to nock travel and hoyts are not the best. If you have it setup so the arrow is not the right spine and the nock is not perfect you will end up like you did. If you go too low on your nock point the arrow will actually push off the lower bristles and give you a nock high tear. Because there is so much play in the top compared to a whisker biscuit they are a little harder to tune and if you shoot a lot you will end up tuning a lot as well for the bristles will wear moderately fast if you shoot fairly regularly. Hoyts do tune with dropaways the best at least that is what we have found in our shop the past few years.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

I did fail to mention that I have a kazaway set up on my kitty kat. 
I just don't know about the consistancy of the hostage, I agree with sneak that you may have some issues with that rest. I honestly have never had one so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

I would sugjest that you start at a perfect ninty (this is were my Katera is set:mg: and shoots bullet holes). From there you need to check that you are spined corectly and your fleching will have no contact on the rest, this is what it sounds like to me. After you make sure there will be no contact with the fleching. Shoot the paper. See what you get and adjust from there. Just my two cents.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

I just bagged the Hostage rest. Started over with an Ultra-rest at 90 deg. Needed to adjust timing a little on the drop away but now I have bullet holes. Thanks for the info guys. I guess that I was getting contact with the rest but I do not know why.

Brian


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

bbloom96 said:


> I just bagged the Hostage rest. Started over with an Ultra-rest at 90 deg. Needed to adjust timing a little on the drop away but now I have bullet holes. Thanks for the info guys. I guess that I was getting contact with the rest but I do not know why.
> 
> Brian


bullets holes, sweet!!


----------

